# canoeing clear creek



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

I was looking for anyone who has a canoe play boat and has done clear creek. I 'd like to run rigor mortis and would like someone who has experience there to run with. I was also looking for some weekday warriors, because i work weekends.


----------



## GroverGrover (May 8, 2015)

I'll set safety for you if I'm around. I have a lot of weekday time off also. I've ran it but not above 400.


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

thats awesome! im looking to do the play park wed or thurs for practice. are you in the rmcc as well?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

What is the canoe that you paddle? What other runs have you done in it?


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

i've have run most of the Colorado with the exception of the Shoshone run....Delores, six mile gap and the Golden play park many times...Im running a Bell Prodigy...


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

prodigy1 said:


> i've have run most of the Colorado with the exception of the Shoshone run....Delores, six mile gap and the Golden play park many times...Im running a Bell Prodigy...


Gore Canyon and Barrel Springs are pretty impressive for a canoe!


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

no ...i havent done gore..ive done pumphouse on down...


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

You should get to know Dennis at Golden River Sports. There's a big difference between what you have done and what you want to do. There are a lot of more difficult stretches you could do before open boating Rigor Mortis. Most canoeists have gone shorter than 12' for difficult whitewater.


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

thanks for that advice. I have been running 3's for a few years now in an 11 foot boat. I feel ready to try and improve my skills and experiences with other open boaters.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Would runs on Foxton, the Arkansas, or Poudre interest you?


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

Absolutly!.. I have run the Ark from Salida to Wellsville bridge...The Filter plant run and also Deckers thru the chutes with a dry boat.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

class 3 to class 5 is a HUGE leap, especially if you skip all the 4's


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, you're aware Rigor Mortis is a class V rapid, right? Because it sounds like you're interested in skipping class IV altogether, unless you're leaving out significant portions of your river resume. I'd submit that it's not a good approach.


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

*rigor mortis*

No..not interested in skipping iv..just trying to do some homework...im ambitious ...but not a fool....


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd say run lower clear creek a few times if you haven't yet. See how that feels, then step it up to the next section. Its a lot more fun than just running the play park too


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

I was having that train of thought..I have walked it from tunnel 1 and would start there first. i'm sure it gets more difficult after that..


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

i agree with every one else.

hit lower CC Multiple times, run foxton, hell do waterton, play on the poudre...

rigor is a huge jump up

after you style stevens down including pine view at solid flows, after you can run lower CC in your sleep, then look at running rigor.


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

thanks folks


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

whew!


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Hey Prodgy 

Like to add my 2 cents

Welcome to front range boating ! 

In my experience open boat c1 is kinda rare here at least compared to the southeast. ....cool to have different types of boats on the river !

Here is some more c,c. Beta for you.

All of Clear Creek above tunnel 1 is very unfrendly to swimmers...The river is full of sharp blasted rocks ! Being a humble member of the clear creek swim team, I have learned this the hard way. I now wear lower body armour under my dry suit.

Clear Creek is VERY COLD, when it gets going....that water was snow likly only hours before you got on it. You can expect low 40s and high 30s durring high water.

I would suggest that you consider learning clear creek in the following order.....tunnel 1 to town park....then move up river do the run through Idaho Springs (Chicago Creek to Kermits).

Foxton is very senic, and the rocks are not all blasted there. I suggest you try it.

If all that goes well...move over to the ark, and try browns....

Then come back to clear creek and try running below rigor, to the dam.

Enjoy learning colorado waters.

paddle on


scott


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks very much Scott.. That is exactly the kind of response I was looking for. I have fully intended to do that kind of progression. Never was my intention to start at the top and run blindly down the canyon. But it is nice to set goals. I do drive thru there every day on my way to black hawk, and it gets my adrenaline pumping. I did walk down from the tunnel on tuesday and that looks quite fun as well. I might let the creek settle down just a little before i jump in though. Even the play park at 600 cfs in a canoe can be a fast wash. I am also a member of numerous swim teams lol.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey prodigy! I'm an avid open canoer and live up on the poudre. Would love to get on the water with you anytime, I have weekdays off as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Prodigy...I can't tell if you're seeing how long you can pull everybody's leg or not?


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

Hey Sarge- Thats super! Ive run with some of the poudre paddlers and down below filter plant. Great group. Are they currently doing wed evenings in the canyon?


----------



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

gannon..last I knew this was a forum to exchange useful thoughts and advise or information. You have none of the above.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

We have a team of C boaters from around Boulder. PM me if you want to paddle


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

prodigy1 said:


> thanks for that advice. I have been running 3's for a few years now in an 11 foot boat. I feel ready to try and improve my skills and experiences with other open boaters.


Maybe I misread your post but are you going from class III to Rigo? Maybe you should run some class IV before dropping into a V?


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely check out the upper end of the Golden WW park. That run hosted the US Slalom OC-1/OC-2 championship in 1999. There is a small group that works out there mid-week. Also, rocky mountain canoe club is an aging, dwindling group of OC types. Jeff Oxenford and Kerry Edwards are former national champs. You landed in what used to be a hotbed of OC types.


----------



## canoe it (Mar 8, 2006)

Prodigy,

I've been paddling class IVs in an OC1 here for 30 years. Cadster and the other c boaters that have posted here are on the money. From what you have included in your resume you are light years from running rigor mortis. I suggest you become comfortable on Mish, Numbers the Gorge, Bogan Canyon and upper CC before even thinking about Black Rock and rigor mortis. 

Take advantage of paddling with some of the other folks that have extended offers and develop some serious skills before jumping in.


----------

